# Shelby straight bar



## mrg (Jun 15, 2018)

Dug out this very rare Flying Cloud badged Shelby straight bar, have to decide weather  to get it ready for next months Shelby ride or send it down the road for somebody else to do!


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 16, 2018)

Are you referring to Shelby days in Shelby Ohio?   I'm a two hour drive away from that event.
I'm guessing you have a Shelby ride lined up on the left coast.  If you ever choose to send it home, I'm interested.
Cheers


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2018)

@slick


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2018)

John Gailey said:


> Are you referring to Shelby days in Shelby Ohio?   I'm a two hour drive away from that event.
> I'm guessing you have a Shelby ride lined up on the left coast.  If you ever choose to send it home, I'm interested.
> Cheers



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...by-invasion-ride-sunday-july-1st-2018.132971/


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2018)

I like the gas grill too.


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I like the gas grill too.



I like my grills like my bikes, crusty!,  7 years in our tough  cali weather and the grill still works


----------



## slick (Jun 16, 2018)

I happen to know a Shelby guy who happens to be heading south on July 1st for the ride.... @mrg


----------



## stezell (Jun 17, 2018)

slick said:


> I happen to know a Shelby guy who happens to be heading south on July 1st for the ride.... @mrg



Would that happen to be you Chris, lol!


----------

